# Audi A4 2.0T Quattro DTM



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Was gobsmacked when i saw a black Audi A4 DTM in the showroom.....have asked for the figures to change 

It was next to the S4 but IMO much better looks...carbon fibre spolier, front lip - i could go on.....

has anyone else ever seen one of these? Apparently 1 of 500 made in black, imola yellow (  ) and nogaro blue.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, Crawley Audi have a yellow one and there is one just down the road from us as well. Actually my wife saw one first when she was house-hunting. She told me she'd seen a really nice A4 driving towards her and when we went to look at the house she had been looking at the DTM was parked in the drive of the house opposite.

Crawley Audi had the DTM parked next to an RS4 and an RS6 and it really looked just as special.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I have to agree the DTM kit on the A4 looks the nuts. Not bad performance either. Drove one when Hitchin Audi brought it up to the Kneesworth meet. Fantastic drive nice and smooth and very sure footed. Was tempted myself. Only thing i can say i dont ike about it is the little red toe bar thing. I'd either have it taken off or sprayed black to hide it.

http://www.wrc-wallpaper.de/wall/Cars/Audi A4 DTM Edition 2.jpg


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh, by the way, I should have said that the RS4 at Craley Audi was the last model not the one Jamie's getting. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've not seen one in the flesh, but just to keep you salivating.










Press release dated April 29, 2005

*More power for racing inspired Audi A4 DTM special edition*

New Audi sports model based on A4 2.0 T FSI features styling and engine enhancements by quattro GmbH


Limited edition A4 sports model available in Saloon form only to commemorate the A4 DTM race carâ€™s 2004 season success [/*]
Restricted to 250 right-hand-drive examples, available to order now at Â£29,980 OTR for first deliveries in September [/*]
Based on A4 2.0 T FSI quattro with max power increased to 220PS from 5,900-6,100rpm and max torque to 300Nm from 2,200-4,000rpm. 0-62mph in 7.1 secs, top speed 153mph [/*]
Exclusive interior and exterior styling treatment [/*]
Lowered sports suspension, quattro four-wheel-drive and cross-drilled brake discs for assured handling [/*]

A new road-going A4 sports Saloon developed by the Audi division responsible for the RS 4 and RS 6 quattros is to commemorate a landslide championship victory for Audi in the 2004 German Touring Car Masters (DTM). Limited to 250 right-hand-drive examples, the new A4 DTM Edition Saloon is now available to order in Britain at an OTR price of Â£29,980, for first deliveries in September.

Paying homage to the 460PS A4 DTM race car, with which Audi decisively won the driver, team and manufacturer trophies in the 2004 German Touring Car Masters (DTM), the A4 DTM Edition further emphasises the sporting character of the A4 2.0 T FSI quattro Saloon on which it is based.

Audi high performance specialist division quattro GmbH modifies the directly fuel injected four-cylinder, 2.0-litre turbo FSI petrol engine, raising power from 200PS to 220PS and torque from 280Nm to 300Nm. This is reflected in the performance data, the A4 DTM capable of accelerating from rest to 62mph in 7.1 seconds and of reaching a top speed of 153mph where conditions allow.

Visually, the touring carâ€™s influence can be seen in the new 18-inch, 15-spoke alloy wheels, which are combined with lowered sports suspension with spring and damper settings unique to this version. Flanking the single frame front grille is a redesigned front bumper with additional air intakes and a black carbon fibre chin spoiler derived from motor sport. For maximum impact, the door mirrors can also be finished in contrasting Phantom Black at no extra cost.

Unique sill strips inlaid with the DTM logo enhance the A4 in profile, and at the rear, larger diameter 100mm exhaust tailpipes signal intent from within a new look bumper incorporating extra air intakes and a racing-inspired diffuser.

Inside, embossed sill strips and silver-piped floor mats help to single out the Audi A4 DTM Edition, as do Recaro sports seats with silver side stitching upholstered in a special Nardia microfibre fabric with leather side sections. Leather and Nardia microfibre also covers the 3-spoke sports steering wheel, and Nardia is used for the handbrake lever and gear knob. Carbon fibre inlays from the Audi S4 add a striking finishing touch to the instrument panel and door trims.

Thanks to the combination of quattro permanent four-wheel-drive, S line sports suspension and powerful ventilated cross-drilled disc brakes upgraded exclusively for this version, the A4 DTM Edition can live up to the expectations instilled by its styling.

The 2004 DTM season was a resounding success for Audi. In its first year of participation with a works team, the brand scooped all three titles with a new car in one fell swoop. Mattias EkstrÃ¶m won the drivers' trophy in the A4, the Abt Team triumphed in the team trophy and Audi secured the manufacturers' trophy.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

My brother has one, and its such good value for money!!! It drives superbly too!!! He has Phantom Black, which is awesome. The rear is excellent too!!

All in, a great family car, that doesnt sting on emissions.

Jae


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Was gobsmacked when i saw a black Audi A4 DTM in the showroom.....have asked for the figures to change
> 
> It was next to the S4 but IMO much better looks...carbon fibre spolier, front lip - i could go on.....
> 
> has anyone else ever seen one of these? Apparently 1 of 500 made in black, imola yellow (  ) and nogaro blue.


Apparently NOT as my colleague has one in Silver colour.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I didn't think it was Nogaro either. And, IIRC, the one Hitchin bought to Kneesworth was also Silver.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> My brother has one, and its such good value for money!!! It drives superbly too!!! He has Phantom Black, which is awesome. The rear is excellent too!!
> 
> All in, a great family car, that doesnt sting on emissions.
> 
> Jae


Good value?

Â£30K for a 220hp four cylinder starts to look quite expensive compared some of the 250hp - 300hp 6 cylinder cars available in that price bracket. :?


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi all after 3 tts im lucky enough to own a black dtm, it was the first car revo tuned in the uk and it goes really well. The 220 bhp as standard is under rated more like 230/5bhp, the only problem is the engine is so smooth it feels like a n/a big engine. 
Mines puting out around 280bhp and feels every bit as fast as the 225 revo tuned tts i have had and a fair bit quicker that the 3.2 ttc ttr manule & dsg i have owned. still miss the tt interior though !!! cheers


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

an interesting special edition finally !

well done audi


----------



## Tony Spears (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a customer with a noggy blue S4 i love it
http://www.autoshineforum.invisionzone. ... post&id=67


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tony Spears said:


> I have a customer with a noggy blue S4 i love it
> http://www.autoshineforum.invisionzone. ... post&id=67


Not a standard one either judging by the MTM wheels.


----------



## Tony Spears (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes this S4 is so mint i never seen a car looking so good its only done around 14k .

Better pics Updated Nogaro Blue S4 pics


----------



## Tony Spears (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes this S4 is so mint i never seen a car looking so good its only done around 14k .

Better pics Updated Nogaro Blue S4 pics


----------



## Tony Spears (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes this S4 is so mint i never seen a car looking so good its only done around 14k .

Better pics http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/album238


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Its not the DTM model (unfortunately) but due to a change in jobs and jumping back into a co. car, after much debate I've ordered the 2.0T FSI Quattro S-line Special Edition (220PS) in Phantom Black..

Its no 6 cylinder engine admittedly, but for performance v CO2 emissions, 4 doors, "customer acceptance factor" & decent monthly leasing figures its a pretty good bet...

I will certainly miss the noise of the M3 when it goes - maybe its a trip to Milltek after its remapped...

J


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Apologies in advance...

I find the DTM as cynical as the TT QS

Run out cash generator









As I said, apologies


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Apologies in advance...
> 
> I find the DTM as cynical as the TT QS
> 
> ...


As was RS6 plus...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Apologies in advance...
> 
> I find the DTM as cynical as the TT QS
> 
> ...


But the DTM is based on the current A4 so can't be classified as a 'run out cash generator' although I agree with you on the QS.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

garyc said:


> As was RS6 plus...


Which is why I don't have one :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..even though it is 'better'? :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

garyc said:


> ..even though it is 'better'? :wink:


Not taking the bait, mate :wink:

PS: Oh go on a little bit....been MTM'd :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well according to road tests, the RS6 Plus is/was the car the RS6 always should have been. :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

German Audi Tuner Wimmer have a 300 hp engine tuning program for the A4 DTM and Sportec wheels and Porsche brakes.










Hans.


----------

